# UT Leg of the Pony Express



## Pynchonite (Jan 26, 2014)

Has anyone ridden the UT leg of the Pony Express? I drove it a year or so ago and could barely keep hydrated for all my drooling. It's bugged me ever since. Anyway, has anyone tried riding it? What was it like? Were you attacked by radioactive coyotes, alien bees, black helicopters, massive dehydration, or any combination thereof? Definitely considering an attempt this spring.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

I didn't live out West when it was running! What's the approx route? A southerly route in the summer could dehydrate the best drooler.


----------



## Pynchonite (Jan 26, 2014)

The BLM official trail-thing starts at Fairfield in Tooele County, heads south to Simpson Springs, further SW to Fish Springs National Wildlife Refuge, and then slightly NW toward Ibapah. No services/potable water to be had between Vernon (unconfirmed), a few miles out from Fairfield, and Ibapah - about 150 miles. It looks positively awful as a ride, but it was also just mind-bogglingly beautiful.


----------

